# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Peptide forearm injection - Golfers and Tennis elbow

## Killah_Keith

I started using BPC-157 & TB-500 6 days ago. 250mcg of each twice a day (9am/9pm).

I have been injecting using an insulin syringe for intramuscular injection on the top of my forearm about 2-3 inches from the elbow. This would be near the "Tennis Elbow) area.

I want to also inject where I am pointing to in the picture. Which is closer to "Golfers Elbow".

Has anyone here injected here IM? Are there nerve endings I should be aware of? 



I tried using a clothes pin and other things for SubQ, I don't have enough skin/fat there to hold onto.

----------


## Killah_Keith

I use a 30 gauge half inch long insulin needle.

I just chose to use the dose I read online a few places. Which was 250 micrograms each. Twice daily. Making it 500 mg of each peptide a day. I plan to do this for 14 days total.

What have you read as the normal TB-500 dosage?

----------


## Killah_Keith

> That's a topic of some debate. I typically see 2.5mg 2x week as the recommended dosage, but I like 1mg daily, all in one shot. The blend I use is 7mg TB-500/ 3mg BPC-157 and administer that at 1mg / 400mcg per day in one shot.


Did you purchase the blend like that already?

If so, where from? I was only able to find a 5mg vial of BPC-157 and 10mg vial of TB-500. Separate vials. Not a blend.

----------


## DinAZ

Im still thinking to run peptides after cycle so Im curious to hear how it goes. 

Im thinking to either get that 7/3 blend or if I get somewhere that is not blended I will mix them 2 to 1 and hope that is close enough. 

Good luck on the peptides and plz keep us updated.

----------


## Killah_Keith

> Yes, I purchased the 7 / 3 blend from Thymosin Labs. Good stuff IMO. It is called ProHealix.
> 
> That said, I think when I run out of my current stock, I may buy the 10mg TB-500 and 5mg BPC-157 vials from Peptide Sciences. That would allow me to dose 1mg / 500mcg daily, which is where my OCD brain would like to be. It might not make a bit of difference, except to scratch that mental itch.
> 
> Of course, with unblended peps, you do have the ability to dose in exactly the manner that you want at any given time. That can be handy.




I like the idea of a blend. Makes everything easier.

How much Bac. water did you add to the vial, and how many units in the insulin pin to get the dosage you use?

If you don't mind sharing that of course?

----------

